# Cobia rod for Florida Panhandle Piers



## clubhunter (Jul 26, 2008)

It's been about 30 years since fishing the piers along the panhandle for the annual Cobia run. i used to build my rods from Lamiglas blanks I bought from Frank Helton. I would like some ideas from some people regarding 2 types of rods,
one for the pier and the other for a boat. both would be slinging Cobia jigs.
thanks for your advice..


----------

